# Quick Books Self Employed



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

So currently I have been using this to keep track of expenses and mileage, and this is my first time using the app. Does anyone have any experience with the app and can offer any pros and cons to it?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Travis Alex said:


> So currently I have been using this to keep track of expenses and mileage, and this is my first time using the app. Does anyone have any experience with the app and can offer any pros and cons to it?


As a quickbooks certified pro advisor I might be a bit biased but I see all pros to it. For a ride-share driver it provides a complete bookkeeping system with a minimal amount of effort from the owner. Everything is in one place and you can easily work remotely with any bookkeeper and/or accountant by inviting them with an email. At tax time, your return will benefit from accuracy and the cost/time to prepare your taxes will be less because the data from quickbooks self-employed can be transferred to your tax forms without a lot of data input.


----------



## AdrianG001 (Oct 1, 2018)

Well i`m a Hosted QuickBooks user for the past 1 year and its just amazing as i have a add-on of 2 users which allows me to keep track of my company`s financial data live from anywhere on any device.

Regards,
Adrian Gates
Finance Expert - Apps4Rent


----------

